# Software To Monitor Officers



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Now I know this may stir up some controversy but properly used this tool could be helpful to police officers if their departments seriously provide good confidential help when officers need support.
Hamilton, Ontario has started using a computer program that tracks the types of calls each officer is sent to in an effort to monitor if he or she may be overly exposed to incidents which may require debriefing or counseling. I can recall many years back when I was called to three fatal motor vehicle accidents involving young children within a three week span. I let it out with trusted friends because I knew I had to. Sometimes we need encouragement and the computer could provide a flag when needed. Counseling is offered when we're inolved in a shooting incident, demanded by most departments, but it's not too often that everyday calls are looked at when it becomes a good idea to offer help to law enforcement officers. Child abuse calls, suicides, brutal assaults, loss of brother officers and layoffs are all incidents that affect the mental and physical health of us all. The fact that someone has actually acknowledged this and is willing to put up some money to address it is long overdue.

http://www.thespec.com/News/Local/article/822519
.


----------

